# Game 63: Blazers @ Nets--03.15.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 63
Portland Trailblazers (20-42) @ New Jersey Nets (34-28)**
Wednesday March 15th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td>
<td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Steve Blake*</td><td>*Martell Webster*</td><td>*Theo Ratliff*</td><td>*Viktor Khryapa*</td><td>*Zach Randolph*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.7</td><td>4.9</td><td>4.6</td><td>5.6</td><td>18.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.2</td><td>1.5</td><td>5.2</td><td>4.4</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>.4</td><td>.5</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Darius Miles*</td><td>*Sebastian Telfair*</td><td>*Brian Skinner*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.1</td><td>8.9</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>1.8</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.6</td><td>.5</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.0</td><td>12.9</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.4</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.1</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Antoine Wright*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.3</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Blazers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 18.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 8.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Steve Blake 4.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Darius Miles 1.14</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .74</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Joel Przybilla 2.41</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.8%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Theo Ratliff 57.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.9%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Steve Blake 41.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Martell Webster 84.4%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/14/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>34-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-31</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>27-36</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>22-41</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>17-45</td><td>17</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>50-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>41-21</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>34-28</td><td>16</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>36-28</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>32-29</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>31-30</td><td>18.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-31</td><td>19</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>31-32</td><td>19.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Blazers Lead Season Series 1-0*
01.27.06, @ POR: Nets 83 - Blazers 88

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

This game will be tough, they always seem to play well against us no matter who is on the team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

After this game, I want Nenad's ppg to hit 13.0.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Very athletic squad, young. We got to nail them down early, get them crying early on and shatter their confidence, because if you allow them a shadow in the 4th, they got a good chance of winning, with a post up game like Randolph, fast break wings like Webster and Miles with Telfair in the middle, watch out. But with a nice lead on them, the loose balls become ours, scoring becomes easier. They do have a nice bench with a banger like SKinner, a wing like Miles and Telfair to run the show.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I see 3 in a row VC should dominate and I'm waiting on RJ to get his act together 

Plananic? Murray? we just need the bench to continue playing well


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

miles does not start?


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

They have a ton of weapons. Blake played great against Phoenix, he might give us some probs as well as having Telfair coming in to make Vaughn's life hell. They're not a team that gets shook easily, Nate McMillan runs a pretty tight ship. This is gonna be a tough game.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> miles does not start?


Nate decided to break up Miles and Randolph to shake up their roster after Darius retuned from his injury. I'm sure some Blazers fan can clear this up as to why specifically but with a win over Phoenix ya can't argue with the results.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man we must win this game with Kobe and the lakers coming to town and after that dirk and mavs

suns come here too


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whys zach randolph get a cool backround

is that eddie winslow from family matters?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

reganomics813 said:


> Nate decided to break up Miles and Randolph to shake up their roster after Darius retuned from his injury. I'm sure some Blazers fan can clear this up as to why specifically but with a win over Phoenix ya can't argue with the results.


Yeah. He decided to split them up after an embarassing lost to Sac where they each scored 2 points and only played like 1 half. But I think part of it is that Miles is pissing him off because he just hasn't been playing good. He says his knee is only at 80% still, but who really knows. I think he is gone this offseason though, mostly likely we will draft Morrison.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt know Joel had been replaced by Theo in the starting lineup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> whys zach randolph get a cool backround
> 
> is that eddie winslow from family matters?


 hahaha, they definitely look alike.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Chaser 55's Key's to the Game*
<ul>
<li>Contain the guards</li>
<ul type="square">
<li>They have a lot of young guards. Steve Blake, Martell Webster, Bassy. Will Jason Kidd be able to keep up with who he is guarding? Frank better use Vaughn wisely in this game. Force the young guys to make some careless mistakes.</li>
</ul>
<li>Bench Play</li>
<ul type="square">
<li>What bench will show up? The one we've seen most of the season or the one we have seen against the Hornets and Rockets? Will Cliffy continue his hot shooting? Will Zoran continue to contribute? We need our bench to show up, not only for this game, but for the rest of the season.</li>
</ul>
<li>Get Krstic involved</li>
<ul type="square">
<li>Establish Krstic early and often. It will open things up for Carter, Kidd, and Jefferson later in the game</li>
</ul>
<li>Get out to a big lead and keep it</li>
<ul type="square">
<li>Open up a big lead, and keep it. Give the starters some rest. They'll need as much as possible to save up for the playoffs.</li>
</ul>


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY, is.... we better WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

They'll win

Unless Steve Blake goes crazy...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we must win this game. we need a winning streak to show we are a good team.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

LETS GO NETS!!!!!!

1 HOUR LEFT!!!!!!!
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> They'll win
> 
> Unless Steve Blake goes crazy...


or if jaun dixon and Telafair go crazy to along with steve black


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

oh no. Sterling is doing the game. Someone shoot me.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> oh no. Sterling is doing the game. Someone shoot me.


the mute button is man's best friend.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> or if jaun dixon and Telafair go crazy to along with steve black


 dixon is hurt.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** not this sterling assclown


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat the **** is sterling talkin about.. they have a poor record when randolh scores above 20..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Sterling sounds like Vince McMahon.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO Sterling doing PBP


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets win the tip, Kidd dumps to Krstic, can't hit.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice D Collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach w/ the long jumper over Collins.

2-0, Blazers.

Nets should let him shoot that all night.

Carter misses.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

where's ian when you need him?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Randolph forces one and hits

Vince misses

Nets force turnover

RJ hits a 3!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Off of Zach's hands, out of bounds, Nets ball.

RJ to Kidd posting, Collins, back to Jefferson for a 3!!!

2-3, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh god its the "bullseye" guy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

rj fore threeeeee


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Webster hits a 3

5-3 Blazers

Foul on Webster, side out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> oh god its the "bullseye" guy


 Haha, I like that.

Webster hits the 3.

Carter is bumped by Webster.

Blazers up 5-3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

win this game, we lost to blazer last time, we must take revenge


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ cant hit a 3

Randolph hits jumper

7-3 Blazers

RJ hits jumper

7-5 Blazers

Randolph scores again

9-5 Blazers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd posting, Krstic, RJ, RJ misses the 3.

Dumps to Zach on the left wing, fades, hits over Collins.

Blazers up 4.

Jefferson hits the jumper, has all 5 of the Nets points.

Nets down 2.

Zach in the lane, and hits.

Blazers up 4.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I like this story about Zach going nuts in a one on one game against 8 year olds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic's pass picked off, Blazers bring it down, Webster w/ the Alley Opp.

Carter in the lane, running hook, it falls.

Webster w/ the long jumper.

Webster has 7 early.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

The 20-43 Blazers sweep the Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

qit givin the ball to kristic so much and make him play d make hiis *** work for his points


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

bad pass by Krstic

Webster scores on the fastbreak


11-5 Blazers

VC hits 

11-7 Blazers

Webster hits again

13-7 Blazers

Defense anyone?

Krstic cant hit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> game


 surprised you waited this long.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, no defense, 6/6 blazers


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

matrell webster = glen rice


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Randolph misses

Krstic misses but RJ tips it in

13-9 Blazers

Turnover on Blazers Randolph (1st)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter posting, out to Krstic, can't hit.

Blazers are perfect from the field.

Zach misses, RJ board.

Kidd to Krstic, can't hit, RJ with the follow.

Carter lose a contact? Mark Jackson commenting on how he's blinking alot.

Zach offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter for 3

13-12 Blazers

Nice D by VC deflects it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter gets the contact back, and hits a 3.

Carter w/ the deflection on the other end, but out of bounds.

Nets on a 7-2 run.

Joel in for Ratliff.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's a vc 3 !!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

do these **** miss a shot?

7 for 8

Don't mask it, let the filter pick it up ~ToddMac11


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> it's a vc 3 !!


 and another one!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Blake hits a 3

15-12 Blazers

VC for 3 again

16-15 Blazers


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

its another vc 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blake, Zach, Blake, hits a 3.

Kidd, Collins, Carter.

Carter hits another 3.

Carter has 8, RJ has 7.

16-15, Blazers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webster misses the 3, Carter w/ the board.

Out to RJ... out of bounds? Nets ball after the time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Webster misses a 3

RJ didnt see a pass coming, Portland ball after TV time out

VC is playing without one of his contact lenses WTF lol!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

my tv jus went grey with colors a minute ago while I was watching this game????

is it my tv or did anyone else experienced it?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Webster misses a 3
> 
> RJ didnt see a pass coming, Portland ball after TV time out
> 
> VC is playing without one of his contact lenses WTF lol!



I guess he sees better without one, he just hit 2 threes.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> my tv jus went grey with colors a minute ago while I was watching this game????
> 
> is it my tv or did anyone else experienced it?


 didn't happen for me...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

terrible pass


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omg jason collins is such a freakin joke he passes to webster for the 1-0 dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Krstic, misses, Collins O-Board.

Webster steal, slam on the break.

Zach called on a bump.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jefferson and Carter have all Net Points

Nevermidn Net Ball after all

Krstic cant hit jumper

Collins rebounds but bad pass by Collins leads to a fastbreak by Webster

18-15 Blazers

VC gets fouled by Randolph (2nd)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

nice, randolph with two fouls already.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach w/ 2 fouls.

Krstic lays it in.

Nets down 1; 4:30 to go in the first.

Webster misses, Collins board.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd comin out kinda early


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic powering Miles in the post, scores

18-17 Blazers

Webster misses

Carter gets fouled, will shoot 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives into the lane, fouled.

Carter to the line.

Foul on Webster.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes 1 of 2?

Miles drives into the lane, hits.

Vaughn misses, Krstic's tip is not good.

Outlaw board.

Krstic w/ the block on Joel!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince hits 1 of 2

foul was on Webster(2nd)

tied at 18

Miles drives and scores, does that stupid Q, Miles move

Vaughn drives and misses

Krstic blocks Przbylla nice!!!, Portland ball

20-18 Blazers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with the nice block


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

WOOOOO! That's a man's block!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic Blocks It


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic pass the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball out of bounds.

Cliff in for Krstic, Blazers 24 second shot clock violation.

Vaughn, Cliff, Carter, RJ.

RJ misses, Collins board.

Cliff misses.

Miles board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Portland turns it over

Rj misses Collins rebounds, and cliffy misses

Portland misses


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince flies, misses but gets own rebound and dunks it

tied at 20

Carter steals it, he is everywhere!

Collins misses


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omfg jason collins is so bad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blazers miss, Collins board?

Carter double clutches, misses, but w/ the put back.

Telfair's pass is stolen.

Carter, Collins, misses, Joel board.

Blake hits the shot.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stupid dont let collins shoot the ball EVER


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Blaket hits it

Foul on Nets, Portland ball after TV time out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Cliff, Vaughn, misses, call away from the ball, time out.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Carter is playing beastly.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I hate Jason Collins... so, so much.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

please tell me why the **** collins is taking shots????????????????


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Zooooorrrrraaannnn!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Somebody tell me the team score now !


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate Carter15Nets so so much. Am I the only ****in person that can see he is not eve a nets fan? Goddamn!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I hate Carter15Nets so so much. Am I the only ****in person that can see he is not eve a nets fan? Goddamn!!!!!!!


y dont you put him on ur ignore list


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

the croation sensation is in the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blazers, 22-20.

Miles misses the jumper, Collins board.

Joel over the back, called.

Zoran in!!!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes Go Zoran!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran, Vaughn, in and out, Joel board.

Miles misses, Zoran board.

Zoran, Cliff, Vaughn, misses.

Blazers holding for the last shot.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bench production tonight? NONE


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ladies and gentleman the 7.9 ppg bench nets have returned after 2 fluke games.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn misses 

22-20 Blazers

Miles misses it

Vaughn misses another one

Miles gets foule by CLiffy (1st)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> Somebody tell me the team score now !


 22-20 Blazers


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Someone tell Mark Jackson that a wide open Vaughn jumper is not a good look.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow we're playin better than the score board is indicating


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince from half court!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i hate Vaughn soooooo much!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CARTER Half COURT SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1\


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

on the floor: Vaughn, Planinic, Carter, Murray, Cliffy

VC hits a 3 at the buzzer!

24-23 Blazers.

wow


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i bet vinsane busted one after that

vc 50 footer good


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

WOooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Murray in, replace for Collins. Cool


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miles drives, Nets 1st team foul. Called on Cliff.

Miles to the line.

2.9 left to play in the 1st.

Murray checking in. Collins comes out.

Miles had hit the 1st.

Miles hits the 2nd.

Carter with the HALF COURT 3!!! It was a damn jump shot too!!!

LOL

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

24-23, at the end of 1 (Blazers).

What a *"Bulls Eye"* by Carter. 

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stop shooting, damn *** Vaughn.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Told you that's in his range :banana:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Had to take a break from studying because of that shot from Carter.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow kidd was only played 4mins and Vaughn played 5????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> i bet vinsane busted one after that
> 
> vc 50 footer good


carter is definitely the hot hand lets see how many shots he gets this period


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit murray dont worry about contact


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blazers miss, Joel called on another over the back.

Carter had 14 in the 1st.

Vaughn, Zoran, Carter, Murray, Cliff on the court.

Carter drives, Murray, partly blocked.

Portland turns it over.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how was murray not fouled?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

24-23 Blazers

over the back on Przbylla (3rd)

Murray gets blocked

and Miles throws it away

Murray misses, cliffy boards and misses and murray hits 

25-24 nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lamond with a lot of enery around the hoop


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Within his range? Higher percentage closer.

Murray converts. Jacks' drive is no good.

Miles w/ the steal, hits.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate Tim Legler so much


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Zoran, Zoran drives, and stripped, out of bounds, but still Nets ball.

Nets down 1.

TV time out.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Okay, that's ****in' bull****.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

miles was actually out of bounds when he initially touched it


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Miles steals it

26-25 Blazers

Planinic gets the ball out, but nets ball

tv time out


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

bullllllllllllllllllll****


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Murray is our big PF !


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

cliff turns it over, and miles passes it to himself (no whistle)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I hate Tim Legler so much


Whe he say now? Or if its a random thought im so there with you.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm expectin kidd to be back soon and then around middle of the period carter and rj will be back


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I hate Tim Legler and Carter15nets 
Stop talking about the nets period


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

26-25 Blazers

Wright in for Vaughn

Carter misses

Telfair misses

Carter gets fouled by Miles 

will shoot 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses.

Blazers board.

Telfair misses, Cliff board.

Down to Murray, Zoran, Cliff, Wright, Carter.

Carter misses the runner, but draws the foul, to the line.

On Miles.

Zach back.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Whe he say now? Or if its a random thought im so there with you.



Random thinking. I just hate the guy so damn much. Has he ever comlimented the Nets for anything? We could beat San Antonio and he would still blame our frontcourt or find some damn reason to hate this team.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I hate penguins...


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Tim legler said that the Wizards will beat us in the playoffs 
because their big three is quote just as good


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> I hate Tim Legler and Carter15nets
> Stop talking about the nets period




I could not agree any more. Your best post ever


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

getting sick of antoine wright


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has 16 points now.

Nets up 1.

Miles drives, misses, Cliff board.

Murray to Wright.

Blocked by Miles, out of bounds, off Wright.

Kidd in for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wright got eaten


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Not Wright's fault. Pass was a year late.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince hits both

27-26 Nets

Planinic, Wright, Carter, Murray, Cliffy

Miles misses it

Miles blockes Wright, out of bounds on Wright, not very encouraging


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wright You Stupid ***, Dont Try That Moron


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wright will miss both hes a joke


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

how can a guard be such a bad free throw shooter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright gets fouled, finally on Telfair

Wright hits 1 of 2

28-26 Nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

gilber and carter fine, AJ and RJ fine but Kidd and whos the other guy no way!! nets trio better!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Skinner falls down on his rear, pass was for him, out of bounds, Nets ball. LOL

Zoran to Wright, Wright drives, misses, but fouled.

Wright hits 1 of 2.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's it, baby. Aggressive moves by both Zoran and Antoine.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> wright will miss both hes a joke


 good call.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

murray shot it before he had it in his hands


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Telfair hits 

tied at 28

Planinic loses it

Murray cant hit 3

Holding foul on Cliffy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Telfair w/ the long jumper to tie it up.

Nets turn it over.

Skinner backing, misses, tapped to Kidd, to Wright, pulls it out, Murray misses, Blazers board.

Nets called on a foul, on Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Rj and Nads back in...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

awww ****


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson and Krstic back in.

Zach misses, board out to RJ.

Kidd to Murray, RJ, drives, but 3 second violation on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

god just put vc in


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Randolph misses it

Offensive 3 on Krstic (not sure if its him but its usually him)


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Why are we trying to involve Lamond Murray in the offense?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, Lamond needs to start knocking down these open 3's he's had in the past two games. He's struggling from downtown it seems...but he's getting wide open looks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach gets the ball, spins, throws it up, foul on Murray.

To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

double ****


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Randolph gets fouled

hits both 

30-28 Blazers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach hits both.

Down to Murray, Murray w/ the hook, and tied at 30.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Eddie Winslow on fire


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bs, krstic is really pathetic tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

here is an idea check randolph


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's ****ing bull****. Brian Skinner jumps on top of Krstic as he's going up, and no foul is called.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach toying with the Nets bigs, drives, pulls out, fakes, hits over Krstic.

Krstic gets it knocked away by Skinner.

5:45 to go in the 2nd.

Zach in the lane, catches, misses, but fouled, on RJ.

Nets 3rd team foul, time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray hits

tied at 30

Randolph hits

32-30 Blazers

Skinners knocks it away, Krstic loses it

Randolph misses it

Ok! the same **** just happened to Krstic and no call, bull**** all around.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and there it is the streak continues ...nenad krstic getting stripped of the ball when going up for dunk/layup


streak now is at 58


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

another idea quit goin to kristic so much these bigs r to big for him


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic is sleepy today, missed, 3 sec violation, lost ball..


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and there it is the streak continues ...nenad krstic getting stripped of the ball when going up for dunk/layup
> 
> 
> streak now is at 58


it was a foul, in no way is it legal to go over a player's back like that while he is going in an upward motion


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Replay shows a clean block on Krstic...I originally thought it was a foul too. Maybe going over the top of him like he did should have been a foul?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

guys, how can i put someone1 on ignore list?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Replay shows a clean block on Krstic...I originally thought it was a foul too. Maybe going over the top of him like he did should have been a foul?


 thats what I was going to say. It was all ball, but he went over his back to get to the ball.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i hope VC goes bowling before the playoffs!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> guys, how can i put someone1 on ignore list?


go to user cp and it is an option from there
another idea frank get ur players to attack randolph


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From the line, Zach pushes the Blazers lead back up to 4.

RJ w/ the drive, and hits.

Kidd assist.

Blazers (Zach) misses the 3.

Kidd misses, Skinner board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> guys, how can i put someone1 on ignore list?


 look at their profile, and it'll say "ignore"


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

how come wonka only posts when VC has a bad game!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> look at their profile, and it'll say "ignore"




Alright, thnx.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE NETS are HANGING THEMSELVES TONIGHT


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya jason collins is such a great defender

owned him for an and 1.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright 5 minutes is enough for a break


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miles misses, Nets can't covert.

Zach over Collins? To the line too... for the 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> guys, how can i put someone1 on ignore list?


Go to the profile of the person you want to block and then there is an option where it says add user to Ignore list.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> how come wonka only posts when VC has a bad game!!


 he likes to complain?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I swear Collins reads this boards. Everytime he gets bashed he plays well the next game


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fine Krstic for missing that shot.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Replay shows a clean block on Krstic...I originally thought it was a foul too. Maybe going over the top of him like he did should have been a foul?


Skinner supported himself with his left hand on Krstic's back. The strip was clean, but the foul happened before that.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y is carter still sittin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fu krstic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This Is ****ing Abysmal ****ing Abysmal ****ing Abysmal


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Dump down to Krstic, tap no good, Blake comes away with it.

Webster drives, knocked away.

Out to RJ, backs it down.

Kidd to Krstic, spins, hook, blocked by Skinner. (was a goal tend)

Nets knock it out of bounds, Blazers ball still.

36-32, Blazers.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

please...no..krstic...getting blocked after missed a layup


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

zach torching collins

portland now biggest lead (6)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is sad


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Randolph is kill'n


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

36-32 Blazers

Krstic gets blocked

Planinic knocks it out

Skinner is doing a number on Krstic

Randolph hits another jumper

38-32 Blazers

Krstic hits

38-34 Nets


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Blatent goaltend, not called because it's Nenad Krstic!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon, it's the ****in Blazers. They lost by 26 yesterday and they are leading against us?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zach w/ the jumper over Collins.

Zach has 16 now...

Krstic responds.

Nets go to a zone.

Viktor misses, Kidd board.

Carter to RJ, RJ hits.

RJ has 11 now, Blazers up only 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic wants to shoot every possession make him play some d


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

YEAAAAAA KRSTIC!! That's what I'm talk'n about!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Khryapa misses

RJ lays it up

38-36 Blazers

2:10 left in the 2nd

Collins steals it

Krstic slams it, gets fouled by Skinner and hangs on the rim BIG **** YOU TO SKINNER LOL IM LOVING IT LOL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dunk it like a man


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Mother**** yeah!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets staying Zone.

Blazers turn it over again.

Out to Krstic alone... DUNK!

Fouled.

Krstic w/ the chance to put the Nets up 1.

Nice pass by Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic Shows Life!!! And 1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

See what vc brings he comes back nets start hittin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kristic wants to shoot every possession make him play some d


 If he passed everytime for someone else to shoot, but he never passed to Vince to shoot, would you still tell him to pass?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone think there is a little Zydrunas in Nenad


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That's how you ****in do it


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic is awaken !


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Khryapa misses
> 
> RJ lays it up
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits, Nets up 1.

Nets with the 'trap press'.

Nets come away with it.

Kidd then turns it over as the Blazers pack the lane.

Wright back in, for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Anyone think there is a little Zydrunas in Nenad


You know that sounded about 100% ghey? :dead:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go w/ the press.

Collins swats the pass out of bounds.

Blake outside... drives, kicks to Webster, misses, Blazers control the board.

Blake's jumper is good.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You know that sounded about 100% ghey? :dead:


LOL didnt realize it until after pressing that submit button


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright in for RJ

39-38 Nets

Collins deflects it

Blake misses but they get the board and Blaker hits

40-39 Blazers

VC gets bumped and will go to the line


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets can't even drop 100 on this poor defensive Blazer team

39 with 1 min to go in half


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

"Good pass huh?" -- Sterling

"That's an excellent pass" -- Mark Jackson

"...Mark Jackson pass right there" -- Sterling

"You mean Mar*c* Jackson that use to play for the Nets?" -- Mark Jackson

"Yes, and many other teams" -- Sterling


....what an idiot Sterling is.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter, drives and throws it up, fouled.

Basket not good.

Carter and Zach both with 16 at this point.

Carter has 17 now.

Carter has 18 now.

Nets back up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Anyone think there is a little Zydrunas in Nenad


He has potantial to be better


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with the steal, Carter misses the 3, Kidd board, shuffles to Carter, Carter can't handle, out of bounds.

Blazers bring it down, set up, Blake, Miles, misses badly.

Carter on the drive, and Blazers called on the blocking foul.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man vince has been so efficient lately.

5 of 9 tonight for 18 points.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC hits both 41-40 N-E-T-S

Miles loses it

Carter misses a 3, Kidd and Carter both go after it but cant get it

MIles misses it

Carter gets fouled, about to say

Foul on Skinner(2nd)

VC misses 1st

Portland takes a timeout


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vince carter, you can sink them at 50 feet, WHY NOT AT THE FREE THROW LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MrCharisma said:


> "Good pass huh?" -- Sterling
> 
> "That's an excellent pass" -- Mark Jackson
> 
> ...


 I think they were joking around...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC hits 2nd

42-40

lol, WTF was that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter puts the Nets up 2 again, Carter has 19.

Blazers bad lob.

Nets ball.

Time out.

3.6 to go in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hah....Portland throws it down to the other end of the court out of bounds. Nets ball again


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses 3 at the buzzer but had a good shot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lammond can really be a good rebounder if he puts his mind to it. Frank should look into that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses it.

Nets up 42-40 going into the half.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AWWWW Carters three bounces just off the front of the rim  I wanted to see him at least have 20 at the half after the 16 point first quarter...


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:



> I think they were joking around...


Maybe...I don't think Sterling realized that Mark Jackson meant ex-Net big Marc Jackson.


----------



## final/four (Mar 15, 2006)

*I will not spam anymore, because I'm banned.*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince had a good first half but in the second half he has to syay focused because i have been watchin him for the past few years and he never quite puts together two good halves


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vince pace for 38 points


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wth!!! The NCAA update was random


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Vince had a good first half but in the second half he has to syay focused because i have been watchin him for the past few years and he never quite puts together two good halves


Ya you right

in his 3 50 point games, like 1 half had him score 38 other half 12

and the buck game he had 45, 37 in 2nd half.

needs to play both halves


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Vince had a good first half but in the second half he has to syay focused because i have been watchin him for the past few years and he never quite puts together two good halves


LOL


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i smell a ban (finalfour)


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Sterling have to get out of the game!!!

I rather have Bob Lorenz annonce!!!!
ewww if he say bullseye on more time .. why i otta :curse: :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

If you guys can, check out the Raps/Pistons game. It's pretty entertaining and the Raptors are actually hanging with them.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd doesn't care about a championship....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter has missed his last 3 shots he needs to refocus and start hittin shots


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

tank u JC


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Set shot Willard!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> carter has missed his last 3 shots he needs to refocus and start hittin shots


 can you calm down for one minute? he's not gunna hit every shot


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Uglayyyyy

Missed 3, missed dunk, then a turnover....I guess two offensive rebounds is cool though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

offense is pathetic.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Krstic misses the jumper, board to Blake.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i am disgusted


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

No No No


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Webster hits

tied at 42

Set Shot Willy

44-42 Nets

Randolph blocked

Carter misses 3

pushing foul on Collins, side out

Randolph loses it

Krstic misses it

They get offensive board, Randolph hits and goes for 1

Krstic just standing around and pays for it


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd needs to start driving

0-1 FG 0 Points


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Com on Vc


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we can not even defend Zandolph...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vince only one to show up tonight and lamond murray


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

alright krstic just sucks


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Randolph stripped by Collins.

Ratliff gets it from Krstic.

Blake to Randolph he misses, board to Carter.

Nenad scores on a lil' hook.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic is not jason kidd


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

45-44 Blazers

VC hits a 3 deep

47-45 Nets

Jay Z is in the building

Randolph loses it

Krstic loses it

Randolph misses

Krstic with a nice hook

Portland time out

49-45 Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince making his threes but he better change it up and drive for once.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic makes up for turn over with NICE sky hook over randolf


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vince only one to show up tonight and lamond murray


and RIchard Jefferson, and please change your avatar, i hate LeBron Hyped James, danm it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone who watched the last 5 minutes of this game and can't see what Collins can do to help the Nets is hopeless.

Just watch objectively and it's not hard to see.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Sterling is killing me. I hate this guy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Back, sorry, had to ban someone and delete the content of 17 of their posts.

Nets up 4, biggest lead of the game for them.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

blow these *****es out


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Webster called on an offense. Guess who picks up the charge . . . Collins. That's what he does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webster brings it down, offensive foul on Collins.

Kidd posting, to RJ, fouled, none shooting.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins forces randolf into foul


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Petey said:


> Back, sorry, had to ban someone and delete the content of 17 of their posts.
> 
> Nets up 4, biggest lead of the game for them.
> 
> -Petey






Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang we drafted jason collins instead of zach randolph


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, your really killing me.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

carter shud attack


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Collins, Carter misses the 3, Blazer board.

7:35 to go in the 3rd.

Blazers 3 second violation... again.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Push off on Webster 

RJ fouled, non shooting

Carter misses a deep 3

3 sec on portland, nice D on Carter btw

Kidd misses a 3


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

stop shooting 3's


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

DRIVE TO THE HOle, its not complicated.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc to many 3's


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Randolph shoots a three. Misses. Board to nets.

RJ hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Zach w/ the board.

Zach misses the 3, Krstic w/ the board.

Nets w/ some nice D.

RJ has 13 now with that last jumper.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd with a steal.

Krstic on the break from Kidd. The dunk and the foul!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Time to stop with this jumpers


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KRSTIC IS A BEAST AND 1, B-E-A-UTIFUL pass from kidd!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jason Kidd sick pass


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Randolph misses 3

Rj hits

51-45 Nets

Blaker passes to Kidd

and Krstic again with the dunk and hanging on the rim!

lol Jackson is on fire, Krstic buying lunch for Kidd lol.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic dunked ! and 1 !


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone get Krsric is towel to clean himself off. That boy is nasty


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

17 guests viewing this thread. SIGN UP! It's FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I know why that jizzy hates Carter, because of Carter15Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> lol Jackson is on fire, Krstic buying lunch for Kidd lol.


lol i can just imagine the look on his face if Kidd does ask for that


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go Nets!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Nenad misses the free throw.

Randolph misses, board to Collins, his 7th.

Blake with a steal.

Blake hits a two. 9 points, 4/4 from the floor.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses FT

8 point lead

53-45

Randolph misses

a bit over 5 to play in the 3rd

Nets lose it

Blaker hits

53-47 Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

two VERY BAD DECISIONS by kidd leads to three pointer for blazers.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

blake idont miss


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Randolph misses 3
> 
> Rj hits
> 
> ...


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

has the bench played this quater?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

RJ with a reverse lay up.

Turnover on Blake. Palming.

17 Blazer turnovers.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

still 0 for kidd?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nets Must Must Pull Away Now


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter's three misses.

Blake hits a three. Damn he's good.

55-52 Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ with that reverse dunk, he has that copyrighted now lol.

55-47 Nets

Carter misses 

Jack hits jumper

55-49 Nets

Under 4 to play

Carter misses 3

Blake hits a 3

Portland cuts it to 3


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NETS ARE ****ING Pissing AWAY THE ****ING GAME!!!!!!!######$$q%r -[3Q507AEFRVG514AQ


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

disgusting

lead down to 3

steve blake


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince no lonhger havin a good game allowin portland to stay close


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Carter Drive Drive Drive~!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jump shooter is killing us again, this time he is Blake.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> NETS ARE ****ING Pissing AWAY THE ****ING GAME!!!!!!!######$$q%r -[3Q507AEFRVG514AQ


 what?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

the game reminds me of the raptor game and bobcat game @ c.a.a.

very sloppy, not really into the game, stagnent....u know they taking this game lightly just like those 2 other games.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Is the last time Kidd scored 0 was against pistons in playoffs?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think they are taking the blazers seriously


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> what?


WHATS NOT TO UNDERSTAND, THEY ARE PISSING AWAY THE GAME


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> NETS ARE ****ING Pissing AWAY THE ****ING GAME!!!!!!!######$$q%r -[3Q507AEFRVG514AQ


The Blazers are just that good....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Blake 5-5 FG 12 Pts 5 Dimes 5 Rebs


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NO


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

1 point game

yikes...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont care how many shots vince has missed u don't go to kristic out of a timeout


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Krstic misses a short hook. Called on a foul on the rebound.

Miles makes a 20 footer. I hate that thing he does with his hands.

RJ makes a lefty scoop.

Nets up 3.

Randolph makes a shot in the lane.

Nets up 1.

Ball stolen by Blake. Miles hits on a drive.

Blazer up 1.

****.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

They Have Officially Thrown The Game Away


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

what are the bench points for both teams??


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Miles hits again. Blazers up 3. Time out Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

13-2 Run

BLAZERS up 60-57

Un

Fn

Real

Kidd is flat out a joke tonight


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets is passing away.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I feel like im going to be sick


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is sad really


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm not gettin y vince is sittin when we desperately need to score


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets bout to throw another one away at C.A.A. to a 15-20 win material team

swept by blazers?

an utter joke


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i really am truly dissapointed in the entire orginzation, truly and utterly.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets..... u can do it


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and now kidd is sittin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

same blazer team that got killed by bulls other night


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i want frank gone, gone, GONE


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins Defends Zandolph Very Well Tonight !


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ got fouled, no call...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> same blazer team that got killed by bulls other night


yesterday to be exact


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd out. Replaced by Vaughn.

Krstic misses a hook. Board to the Blazers.

Randolph misses. Out of bounds Nets ball.

Nets still down three.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we really are going to lose this game, i think i will throw up now.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Zoran and Murray in, all will be fine.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this is awful

blazers end quarter on 13-2 run


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i got one question what is kristic doin shootin so much 15 shots through 3 quarters he might take more shots than vince


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:rofl: "Dick Bavetta with the assist!"


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Murray for three. He misses.

Out of bounds off of Telfair. He goes flying into the stands.

5 seconds left.

Plananic shoots a three. In and out.

Blazers 60- Nets 57.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the game is over, nets lose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

At the end of 3, Blazers go on a 9-2 run, Blazers up 3.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

1 free throw the whole period


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't care if that shot rattled out, that's a make in my book. Zoran made that shot, game is tied IMHO.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the game is over, nets lose


 Please, stop with the negativity.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Blazers 50%
Nets 36%

You just can't take this team seriously.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mother****er


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

MAN zoran needs to shoot... we need points and his the best we've got on the bench...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I feared this Vc has never put togethher two solid halves of basketball


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Collins Defends Zandolph Very Well Tonight !


Yea 8-17 FG 21 Points 5 Rebs 4 Dimes in 26 minutes

very good defensive job


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i really dislike like this team, how could they piss away the game???


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

way to take a 20-43 team lightly with teams like mavericks, suns, heat, pistons, kobe on upcoming schedule.

really...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

why do nets always lose to this **** **** ****ing and **** jumper shooter team?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow look at the unit on the court

no rj no kidd no vc

frank waiitng for it to get out of hand


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y is vc still sittin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pathetic!! put a playmaker on the court!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Put In The Starters God Please Put In The Starterssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

give the ball too zorrooann!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Plananic fouled by Jack. His first.

Side out Nets.

Krstic makes an 18 footer.

Nets within 1.

Telfair's pass stolen.

Murray called on an offensive.

60-59 Blazers.

Jack misses. Board to Nenad.

Zoran misses a jumper. Board to Telfair.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This was supposed to be a gimme game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic 18 FGA

way too much


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Nenad makes it at the shot clock buzzer!

15 for Nenad. 

61-60 Nets.

Miles called on a travel. 

Nets ball. 

Blazers 19th turnover.

Nenad misses a shot. Robinson with the board. Nets reset.

Murray corner three. HE MAKES IT.

Nets up four.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murray for three! Bullseye!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like when Sterling yells "Bulls Eye!"

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Calm down people. This game is ours


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This was supposed to be a gimme game


u really thought this team would have a gimme game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> give the ball too zorrooann!!!


you are so cute, you always say: c'mon nets, win this one.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

3 second violation on Robinson.

Time out.

Nets 64-60.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lamond Murray for 33333333333


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 3 second violation on Robinson.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> Nets 64-60.


i think on portland actually.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 3 second violation on Robinson.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> Nets 64-60.


i wanna see some substitutions for the nets as i am sure the blazers will be comin back wit subs


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> I like when Sterling yells "Bulls Eye!"
> 
> -Petey


 I hate that. Everytime he does it, I shake my head in shame. lol


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i wanna see some substitutions for the nets as i am sure the blazers will be comin back wit subs


 yea, Blake is still out for the Blazers. He'll be coming back in soon.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Phoenix just abusing the Clippers

up 24-4 in the 1st.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why Do You Bail Them Out Robinson!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff sux tonight eh

what time and day is that nba thing on espn?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Phoenix just abusing the Clippers
> 
> up 24-4 in the 1st.


 ouch


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Murray!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

again, robinson bails the blazers OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cliff robinson is still a blazer


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Get Vaughn off the floor right now Frank!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

8:09 left in the fourth.

Collins in for Nenad. Carter in as well.

Randolph fouled by Robinson. Non-shooting foul.

Robinson on Randolph is not working.

Blake back in.

Randolph fouled on a shot. Robinson called on his fourth foul. Told you that match up won't work.

Zach makes the first.

Misses the second.

64-61 NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc we need buckets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f'n cliff!!!! f


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

robinson you son of a *****


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

eww cliffy


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omg cliff is a blazer


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wtf is robinson doin at the line


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

he is murdering us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

mannn cliffy suks todai..!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

eat dogcrap cliff robinson


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Webster has an evil looking face lol.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

put krstic in now please frank


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright mr robinson no more shootin


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

GREAT fake by RJ...just couldn't bury it...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

what a disturbing game to watch


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

woohoo defensive struggle


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Blazers with the ball.

Miles misses.

Robinson four three. Misses. Man he stinks tonight.

Over-and-back called on the Blazers. Another TO for them.

RJ misses a jumper.

Rebound to Webster.

Blazers miss. Board to RJ?

Carter drives the lane. Fouled, going to the line.

Nets 64-61


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets finally realize they need to give vince the ball

i cant believe they keep going away from him


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont understand the best player not shootin in crunch time


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets sink the FTs please.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets finally realize they need to give vince the ball
> 
> i cant believe they keep going away from him


its because his previous 5 shots were from 25 feet out, thats why it took so long


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

66-61


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd with a nice overall game but no points, off night.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets finally realize they need to give vince the ball
> 
> i cant believe they keep going away from him


i regard this article as vinsane's


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> what a disturbing game to watch


Amen to that...but sadly I'm used to seeing it from this Nets team this season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson draws charge.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic making a case for POTG


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They really shouldnt be struggling with a team that got blownout yesterday.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic put back, AND 1!!!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

5:46 left in the fourth.

Carter makes the first.

Makes the second.

Jack called on an offensive. RJ draws the charge.

Nets ball.

Carter misses a scoop.

NENAD WITH THE BOARD. MAKES THE SHOT. AND 1!


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Why when Kidd shoots 0% from the field and turns over the ball 3 times, does he still elicit praise for 'nice overall effort'.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad has taken the most shots in the game, interesting


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd scored!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I think Joumana wore Kidd out last night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a low scoring game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Since when did they get Voshon Lenard


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Nenad makes the free throw.

Randolph misses. Board to Kidd.

Nenad makes a jumper. He's got 20 points.

Nets up 10.

Randolph makes a lay up. Their first field goal this quarter.

Nets up 8.

RJ makes a little runner. He had 19.

Nets up 10.

TO on the Blazers. 22 TO's for them. ugly.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter get out of the game.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC has been very cold since the mid court shot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Steve Blake with some crazy efficient numbers


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets are hanging onto this one simply because Portland has no one that wants to put the ball in the hole.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I think Joumana wore Kidd out last night


 :fire: :rotf:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

you can literally hear a pin drop this game


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

speaking of cold, jason kidd


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter misses a three.

Blake misses a jumper. Board to Carter.

Kidd misses a three. Board to RJ. 

Nets reset.

Kidd misses another three.

Board to Miles.

Nets control the ball. Good D.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stop shooting the ****ing three, Kidd !


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Nenad. The European Dream


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vince misses a jumper.

Time out called.

Blazers only have 3 points this quarter.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this just might be the worst game of the year overall as far as entertainment goes.

73-63 tons of bricks, slopppy play, crowd dead


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man can someone drive plz?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They really love the perimeter shot


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Game overs nets win it would have been nice if plays were ran tonight which obvious to see they werent to many jumpers by vince i remember last year plays were actually run for him where he could score near the basket


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG Carmello Anthony does is again

game winner with 1.6 to go

101-99 final, nuggets over pacers.

hes so clutch


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> They really love the perimeter shot


 Hey, just noticed you're a mod. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Chaser 55 said:


> Vince misses a jumper.
> 
> Time out called.
> 
> *Blazers only have 3 points this quarter.*


The Bulls share the NBA season low of 10 with another team.

Less tha 2 minutes to go.

This is soooo awesome!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, DRIVE TO THE HOLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> They really love the perimeter shot


Yeah. The Nets are just lucky that they are leading at this point. They sometimes rely too much on the 3point shot.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> I think Joumana wore Kidd out last night


:rofl: for the win!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> The Bulls share the NBA season low of 10 with another team.
> 
> Less tha 2 minutes to go.
> 
> ...


You mean the Nets? They've scored 10 points in multiple quarters this season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks chaser


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC 360 jam!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the 360


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter 360!!!!

78-63


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Blazers scored 3 only in 4th qtr !


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

RJ makes a three. 22 points for him.

Leonard misses a three.

Carter on the break. Dunks it.

D Miles fouled. Going to the line. Wright and Plananic coming in.

Padgett in. BOKI IN.

Games over. Whole bench coming in.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

5 points in the quarter for the Blazers now, going for the record!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 0 points.

and we still win handily.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Game over.

Nets 78 - Blazers 65

3 in a row.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMFAO 5 points in 4th quarter


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Great defense makes up for terrible offense


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

That had to br the most boringest game of the season for the nets
how was the Vince 360 did it get the fans out of there seat


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blazers, Franchise low in a quarter before tonight, 7 in Sept. of 1991.

Nets before tonight holding opponents to points scored in a quarter, 6, twice, vs. Celtics in 1990, and vs Chicago in 2001.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nets set a new team record, holding the Blazers to the fewest points allowed in the 4th quarter. For the Blazers, its their lowest scoring quarter in team history.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Jason Kidd - 0 points.
> 
> and we still win handily.


i have pointed out repeatedly we dont need kidd and rj or kristic to score many points to have success


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

There was nothing pretty about it, Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i have pointed out repeatedly we dont need kidd and rj or kristic to score many points to have success


 That's what was meant to be portrayed in my post.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We really need to step our offense up though with the Lakers, Mavericks, Suns coming to town. These west teams sure play up and down and we really need to capitilize. Efforts like tonight won't get it done.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Good win


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope the nets bring there game on friday there is no way the lakers are held to 65


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd was scoreless in game seven in the 2004 playoffs... but we've all forgotton about that game :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how was the 360


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> how was the 360


 pretty awesome.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> how was the 360


It was a freak'n reverse 360 in game time action, so it was pretty sweet on that basis alone. He looked kinda tired though, like "yea whatever, i'll do ummmm this"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It was a freak'n reverse 360 in game time action, so it was pretty sweet on that basis alone. He looked kinda tired though, like "yea whatever, i'll do ummmm this"


 Yeah, it looked like he did it totally effortlessly.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Thanks chaser


Congrats mang :clap:

You've increased the credibility of overall moderation on the board.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It was a freak'n reverse 360 in game time action, so it was pretty sweet on that basis alone. He looked kinda tired though, like "yea whatever, i'll do ummmm this"


Yeah cuz he was **** in the 2nd half, so he wanted to please the crowd...play like that against Kobe and he'll lose my respect. 

Anyways, this is his 1st 360 in a Nets uniform, enjoy it while you can.

There is no way he wins player of the game, hate that inconsistency of him.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Yeah cuz he was **** in the 2nd half, so he wanted to please the crowd...play like that against Kobe and he'll lose my respect.
> 
> Anyways, this is his 1st 360 in a Nets uniform, enjoy it while you can.
> 
> There is no way he wins player of the game, hate that inconsistency of him.


He did a 360 before but it didn't count. It was better than the one he did in the game today too.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Nets are on pace for a 46-36 season after the win tonight. 50 is looking more possible especially with more home games than away games remaining.

Vince Carter passed one player on the all-time scoring list...

169. Johnny "Redd" Kerr - 12,480
*170. Vince Carter - 12,457*
171. Joe Barry Carroll - 12,455

Jason Kidd better start watching his back as Vince trails him by just 57 points.

Kidd passed two players on the seasons steals PG list and currently stands in 5th at 1.92 SPG.


----------

